# What kind of platy is this?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had this guy for a long time now, and always wondered what type of platy he may be. I can't remember if he was from Petco or Petsmart, but he wasn't in a tank with the 'variatus' type platies. 










Never mind the name I saved the image under, I just picked a random type for now. 

Think he might be a cross of something?


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

sunset platy


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

You sure? That's what I thought he might be, but looking at other pictures of sunsets on Google, he looks a bit different. Most of those are orange-ish with red tails, he's an actual yellow.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

ive got one lol try variatus sunset platy


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Well awesome, at least I know what he is now.  Thanks!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Very pretty platy. I had one of those a long time ago. Im thinking of getting a couple of them myself.


----------

